# removal mediport



## pgrila (Mar 17, 2010)

Can we charge for removal of mediport, if the doctor placed the mediport originally?


----------



## heathermc (Mar 17, 2010)

we use 36590


----------



## pgrila (Mar 18, 2010)

I know the code just did not know if it could be charged for removal, if the same doctor placed it?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 18, 2010)

*Going to the OR*

If you have to take the patient to the OR to remove, you may code.  Don't forget your modifier (if still in global for first surgery).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

